# Problème coverflow sur iPod Nano 4GB



## iAddict (18 Avril 2008)

*Bonjour,

*j'ai un *problème de classement sur le coverflow* de mon *iPod nano 4GB*.
En effet, lors de mon dernier ajout d'album sur iTunes, *toutes les chansons étaient bien classées sauf une.*
Celle-ci se positionna sur iTunes *avant la première chanson de l'album*, alors que ça en est *la neuvième*. 
Ensuite, je remarqua que sur le coverflow de mon iPod, il s'affichait *deux pochettes du même CD*, du même artiste.
Derrière la _première pochette_ se trouvaient tous les *16 titres bien classés*, comme sur iTunes.
Derrière la _deuxième pochette_ se trouvait le *dis-titre qui déja sur iTunes s'était situé avant la première chanson *de l'album.J'aimerais savoir comment faire pour *mettre ce titre parmis tous les autres*.
Merci de vos réponses 
​


----------

